# مطلوب منى بحث عن المكاشط الحديثة والمكاشط cnc



## نهااا (1 مايو 2008)

لو سمحتم ارجو مساعدتكم 
انا طالبة فى كلية الفنون التطبيقية ومطلوب منى بحث عن المكاشط الحديثة والمكاشط cnc
ارجو منكم المساعدة سريعا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 مايو 2008)

اعتقد ان طلبك غير موجود فى هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم وموجود فى هندسة الميكاترونيكس


----------

